# my altimas airbag light is on



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

so i recently purchased my 1996 nissan altima SE, and it came with the airbag light on, i heard that there is a way to reset the light? i searched around online and couldnt really find anything and figured everyone on here would know? 

i came across a site saying to press the door sensor button 7 times and turn the ignition switch on and off a few times, and of course it didnt work.. lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the light is on steady, have the codes read. If the light is 'flashing' at all same timed intervals, then it is in "present diagnostic mode." There was a TSB on this issue; fix was to replace the "diagnostic sensor and control unit assembly." Sometimes you can get it to stop with the "door lamp switch method." Here's a You Tube vid on the procedure:

nissan altima airbag light reset - YouTube


----------



## djziddi (Jan 6, 2013)

its blinking, and whats a TSB? and would replacing the "diagnostic sensor and control unit assembly" cost much? i cant find it anywhere online when i search? and i tried that door lamp switch method on youtube, and didnt work, i may have been impatient and didnt do it correctly, ill try again


----------

